# Pb Konfabulator.



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Me voici devant un gros problème qui porte sur Konfabulator.
Voilà, je me rend sur le site officiel ( ou pas ) et je télécharge Konfabulator.
Je monte le disque-image (.dmg) me voilà sur la fenêtre du logiciel.
Je met L' icone de Konfabulator dans mon disque " aplication " et je le lance ...  rien ne se passe !!
Pas de lancement d' application ! Bizard  alors je décide de mettre le logiciel dans le dock je (re)lance Konfabulator et la ... bah l' icone ne bouge pas ! Il ne veut pas démarer !! 
Alors je viens poster ce message de détresse !
Merci,
Cordialement Tatoo_lis...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

Tu as deja fait fonctionner KF avant?
Il faut savoir que quand tu le lance rien ne s'affiche a l'ecran si aucun widget n'a été selectionné. La seule chose qui montre que KF est lancé c'est une sorte de petit engrenage noir a droite de la barre des menus.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

Vé l'bouzin qui bégaye...

:rateau:


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Décembre 2005)

Grillé, j'ai rien dit
@+


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Non je n' ais jamais fais fonctionner KF avant mais je ne vois pas les engrenage !
Je vois juste les machins de l' heure moniteur etc ...


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Et même je met forcer a quitter et il n'y a rien !!


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Décembre 2005)

Tatoo_lis a dit:
			
		

> Et même je met forcer a quitter et il n'y a rien !!



Bonjour

Konfabulator travaille en tache de fond, dans forcer à quitter tu le verras pas.

Si tu cherche à voir tous les process qui sont ouvert tu verra Konfabulator si un widget ouvert ou plusieurs Konfabulators ouverts (un par widget ouvert, n'utilise pas les noms des widgets).

Un double clic sur Konfabulator place 2 pignons comme icone dans la barre des menus, voit tu cette icone???

@+


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Konfabulator travaille en tache de fond, dans forcer à quitter tu le verras pas.
> 
> ...





Non, je crois que tu comprend pas. :rateau:
JE demande comment je peux faire pour voir KF dans la barre des menus !!
Je ne le vois pas dans la barre des menus !
Si je ne le vois pas est-ce normal (ou possible ), dois je essayer d' installer un widget ?
Remerci !!


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Si en fait je crois que tu as compris ! C'est moi qui as du mal comprendre !
Mais comment faire pour voir l'icone, pour la mettre dans la barre des menus !?
Mici !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

Regarde dans ton dossier "documents" normalement tu dois y trouver un dossier "widgets". Si il n'y est pas c'est surement que KF n'a pas été installé correctement. Lis le "read me" qui doit se trouver dans l'image disque.


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Bon je crois que il a été mal installer !
Pouvez vous me donner le lien du BON, VRAI télécargement svp.


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Décembre 2005)

Tatoo_lis a dit:
			
		

> Non, je crois que tu comprend pas. :rateau:
> JE demande comment je peux faire pour voir KF dans la barre des menus !!
> Je ne le vois pas dans la barre des menus !
> Si je ne le vois pas est-ce normal (ou possible ), dois je essayer d' installer un widget ?
> Remerci !!



http://www.konfabulator.com/download

et Widgets Gallery pour les widgets.

Télécharge que les widgets Mac et pas PC

@+


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Je télécharge un widget je le lance et rien !!!
Je glisse le widget sur l' icone ( dock ) et ... RIEN !!!
OUlala et je comprend rien je vois pas de truc dans la barre des menus !


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Récapitulons pour être efficace.

Problème 1 ( premier a résoudre ) :

Barre des menus, je n'i vois pas le truc de KF


Problème 2 :

Dans le dossier de l' image disque je ne vois pas le " read me "

MERCI !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

Tatoo_lis a dit:
			
		

> Récapitulons pour être efficace.
> 
> Problème 1 ( premier a résoudre ) :
> 
> ...



Pour le pb 2 c'est peute etre pace qu'il n'y a pas de read me. Je disais ca tout a l'heure car c'est tres souvent le cas.

Pour le pb 1 je comprend pas. 
Normalement tu ouvre le .dmg en double cliquant puis tu glisse l'application Konfabulator dans ton dossier application et c'est tout. 
La premeire fois que tu lance KF (en double cliquant sur son icone dans le dossier application), il génère tout seul sont dossier "Widget" contenant les widgets livrés par défaut et il se lance avec un ou plusieurs widget de base (je sais plus)..


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

Ouais bah je le lance et pas de petit icone en haut dans la barre des menus mais c'est moi qui a un pb la ?
Punaise same soul !!
( J' ai un ibook : le pb viendrait il de la ? )


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Décembre 2005)

Tatoo_lis a dit:
			
		

> Récapitulons pour être efficace.
> 
> Problème 1 ( premier a résoudre ) :
> 
> ...



question idiote, il faut bien la poser: Quel système tu utilise?

@+


----------



## Tatoo_lis (1 Décembre 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> question idiote, il faut bien la poser: Quel système tu utilise?
> 
> @+



Ibook avec jaguar.


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Décembre 2005)

Tatoo_lis a dit:
			
		

> Ibook avec jaguar.



Pour moi Panther et Tiger, je pense que ça vien de la

JPmiss va peut-être confirmer ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi Panther et Tiger, je pense que ça vien de la
> 
> JPmiss va peut-être confirmer ?



Ben nan: sur le site de KF on peut lire "Requires Mac OS X 10.2 or greater". Donc ça vient pas de là.

Essaye de réparer les autorisations. J'y crois pas trop dans ce cas mais ca mange pas de pain...


----------



## #[OmeR]_'666' (2 Décembre 2005)

Tu temps de Jaguar j'avais eu une problème similaire mais avec le moniteur d'activié.
=> Réparation d'autorisation => tout était réglé.

J'ai aussi cru comprendre que Konfabulator marche avec Java alors regardes si ton Java est bien à jour...


----------



## Tatoo_lis (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est quoi le moniteur d' activité sil te plait ?


----------



## #[OmeR]_'666' (3 Décembre 2005)

Dans le dossier utilitaire du dossier applications t'as une appli dont l'icône est un moniteur qui affiche un oscilloscope et qui s'appelle Moniteur d'Activité.


----------

